# Need new shoes- Bass WeeJun's or ?



## thomj513 (Apr 7, 2006)

OK, here's a little back-ground. Had a pair of Bass' around 1988. They were stiff and hurt my feet so I'm leery about buying the same problem again. I'll probably buy a pair in burgundy and the dreaded black, I need black for certain situations, and will use these on a day-to-day basis so they need to be casual enough and not too fancy or pricy to take the use and abuse of work, walk, etc. I've seen some Allen Edmonds at the local DSW but they look a little to dressy; don't want lace-ups for casual wear. Currently have a pair of Sperry boat shoes, which I really like, and a ton of "athletic" shoes that I'm sorting through and will dispose of or put into storage as some were hardly worn or were kinda expensive. What recommendations and/or suggestions do you all have? Thx in advance, Thom.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Can we assume price is an issue? Here's the basics to get started.

(1) Weejuns are okay, but they have slipped in overall quality since the late 1990s (or maybe earlier) and tend to look like plastic. Probably best to avoid.

(2) Sebago makes good penny loafers (the Classic and Cayman II), better than Weejuns and still priced modestly, but these are now made overseas so that can only mean a decline in quality sooner or later.

(3) SAS has nice penny loafers which are handmade in the US and are of better quality. We can provide a link to their site and they will send you a list of local retailers.

(4) Cole-Haan used to make nice penny loafers (the Pinch Penny) but these are now of questionable quality too, better than Weejuns and Sebago but probably over-priced. If you can find a pair of the old 'green-label' shoes then buy them, but the current 'red-label' shoes seem to be made of poorer quality leathers.

(5) Allen-Edmonds are high-quality, but I don't own any...so no comment.

(6) Alden are the best, really, but you may find the price a bit steep for shoes to kick around in. However, if you only buy one pair of good shoes, buy a pair of these (or Allen-Edmonds) as they will last for many years.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Brooks Brothers offers a "casual penny loafer" for $168, priced between a Weejun and something from Alden. I haven't seen it in person, but it looks nice online. One downside for me is that it's only available in D widths.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by KentW_
> 
> Brooks Brothers offers a "casual penny loafer" for $168, priced between a Weejun and something from Alden. I haven't seen it in person, but it looks nice online. One downside for me is that it's only available in D widths.


The consensus seems to be that those are made for BB by Sebago, as they are identical to the Sebago Cayman II model. Note that the Sebago's come in widths A to EEE.


----------



## Intrepid (Feb 20, 2005)

Dr D gives you a good array of choices.However, if there is any way possible, I'd scrimp elsewhere and go for a pair of Alden 986s.

If you like the shoe, spot the one made for BB, and get a BB salesman to let you know when they go on sale, or sign up for their credit card discount.

I'll guarantee that you won't regret the decision. The Aldens (or the BB cousins) will be with you and looking good, long after the others are gone.

Carpe Diem


----------



## 3button Max (Feb 6, 2006)

I have seen great pre mid 90's bass weejuns on ebay-even earlier, that is is if you aren't squeamish about previously owned-
the above advice on this thread, given by our expert posters is dead on-I would avoid the current crop of weejuns.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

I recently bought a pair of Weejuns from the outlet because they were on sale for $25. Are they worth that much? Sure, but like others have said, they're not great shoes and they certainly do look like plastic.

Brian


----------



## familyman (Sep 9, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by thomj513_
> 
> they need to be casual enough and not too fancy or pricy to take the use and abuse of work, walk, etc.


What is too pricy? There's good shoes at all price points from outlet weejuns all the way up to Alden Cordovans. Shoes at every price point have merit. Let us know what you want to spend. Is $100 too much? $200, $300? 
I just want to throw into the ring my new favorite footwear company Russell. I've only got their boots but I'm likely going to order a pair of their penny loafers once my weejuns wear out. 
https://www.russellmoccasin.com/shoes_loafers/loafers_classicmocloaf.html
Really nice looking shoe, $155 isn't bad at all, made to fit YOUR feet, choice of soles. The three month lead time is a bit of a bother though. I think I might be a Russell customer for life.

_____________________________________________________________________________
I am no enemy of elegance, but I say no man has a right to think of elegance till he has secured substance, nor then, to seek more of it than he can afford.

John Adams


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Doctor Damage_
> 
> The consensus seems to be that those are made for BB by Sebago, as they are identical to the Sebago Cayman II model. Note that the Sebago's come in widths A to EEE.


Good to know. Thanks!


----------



## thomj513 (Apr 7, 2006)

Estimating to spend around $150.00 plus tax. Will spend a little more if the shoe feels outstanding.


----------



## JBZ (Mar 28, 2005)

Given your price range, the BB penny loafer suggested above (at $168) is a good bet (or the Sebago alternative). Note that BB usually has a pretty good sale in June (something like 40% off on most items). If you're willing to spend a little more, I'd recommend the Allen Edmonds Cameron. I think they retail for about $220, but they can often be had on sale. I own a pair in burgundy and find them supremely comfortable.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by familyman_I just want to throw into the ring my new favorite footwear company Russell. I've only got their boots but I'm likely going to order a pair of their penny loafers once my weejuns wear out.
> https://www.russellmoccasin.com/shoes_loafers/loafers_classicmocloaf.html
> Really nice looking shoe, $155 isn't bad at all, made to fit YOUR feet, choice of soles. The three month lead time is a bit of a bother though. I think I might be a Russell customer for life.
> 
> ...


Russell is in a small town about 30 mins away from me, never heard of them until my GF's dad had some boots custom made because he has really big (and wide) feet. Funny what you don't even realize is in your own backyard!

Brian


----------



## longwing (Mar 28, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by familyman_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


familyman, I should get a pair of their boatshoes in this month. Please go ahead and buy the loafers because I want to hear all about them. I like the double oak sole. Also, grain sounds kind of interesting.


----------



## familyman (Sep 9, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by LongWing_
> 
> familyman, I should get a pair of their boatshoes in this month. Please go ahead and buy the loafers because I want to hear all about them. I like the double oak sole. Also, grain sounds kind of interesting.


I'm likely to order the loafers in the fall. I think I'm going to have them make them up in french veal, supposed to be a superb leather. Do let us know about the boat shoes when they come.

_____________________________________________________________________________
I am no enemy of elegance, but I say no man has a right to think of elegance till he has secured substance, nor then, to seek more of it than he can afford.

John Adams


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by thomj513_
> 
> Estimating to spend around $150.00 plus tax. Will spend a little more if the shoe feels outstanding.


You might check with one of the AE factory stores on the availability of a pair of seconds for one of their discontinued models. Should they have a penny loafer that meets those criteria, you could pick up a great bargain for $163. On three ocassions when I have ordered seconds in the past, and no seconds have available, they have sent first quality pairs of shoes at the $163 price...a great bargain for a pair of first quality AEs!


----------



## amemovox (Jun 26, 2005)

Nordstrom Rack had a large selection of new Bass Weejuns last weekend.
Traditional style but they were so stiff. Like trying to bend a 
piece of solid metal. Corrected grain shiny leather. They don't look like a natural product to me.

Bennies shoes has a selection of penny loafers made by an independent
shoemaker (no recognizable name) that look pretty good for the money.
An honest shoe. Check their website.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

Depending on how long it'd take you to go from 150 to 500, I'd be inclined to wait. If these are a must have soon item. Buy the cheapest damn thing you can afford and save for the Aldens. They are just that good and you'll not be happy with a substitute.

Allen


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by Allen_
> 
> Depending on how long it'd take you to go from 150 to 500, I'd be inclined to wait. If these are a must have soon item. Buy the cheapest damn thing you can afford and save for the Aldens. They are just that good and you'll not be happy with a substitute.
> 
> Allen


Edit; Thom please see my new thread. Didn't realize that sounded so bad. Sorry.
Allen


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

Has anyone bought (or touched) the BB loafers that KentW referred to? They look good and the price is right. I'm a bit nervous, though, knowing that in the past BB carried Bass Weejuns, and that these shoes are made in the Dominican Republic, as are Weejuns. Don't tell me they're Weejuns with a BB up-market price!


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by xcubbies_
> 
> Has anyone bought (or touched) the BB loafers that KentW referred to? They look good and the price is right. I'm a bit nervous, though, knowing that in the past BB carried Bass Weejuns, and that these shoes are made in the Dominican Republic, as are Weejuns. Don't tell me they're Weejuns with a BB up-market price!


I've handled the BB loafers, but didn't try them on, since they didn't offer wide sizes (although Sebago does). They're noticeably higher-quality than my Weejuns. The leather doesn't look at all like plastic, and they aren't all banged-up around the stitching (presumably from the sewing machine) like Weejuns tend to be. They're also much more nicely finished on the inside.

I've stuck with Bass for the sake of tradition, but their quality has slipped to the point that my next pair will be from Sebago or Alden.


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by thomj513_
> 
> Estimating to spend around $150.00 plus tax. Will spend a little more if the shoe feels outstanding.


Limited Selection

www.landsend.com > overstocks > (1)men's > (2)shoes > (3)any price > go >

>regular essential loafer (page 1)

>medium penny loafer (p. 2)

>wide penny loafer (p. 3)

>wide essential loafer (p. 3)

...................................................................................................
Southern Semi-literate Rural Rustic Cou Rouge www.scotshistoryonline.co.uk/********/********.html

jamgood on ebay > https://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZjamgoodQQhtZ-!


----------

